# Englander 25PDVC – 55SHP10 what should the three settings be on the lower three buttons 6-4-1. How d



## rad3110 (Nov 3, 2010)

Im having difficulty finding this doing a search. Thanks


----------



## vvvv (Nov 3, 2010)

whtas the prob? methinx fac settings silly cause different chimni configurations affect the stove. stoveguy2esw is eng rep on this forum


----------



## rad3110 (Nov 3, 2010)

perhaps a better explaination of what each button does the feed button is easy, low burn air also kinda self explainatory but air on temp kid of confusing. still would like to know factory settings and work from there


----------



## vvvv (Nov 3, 2010)

air on temp tells stove what temp the room blower comes on......normally 1 ithink


----------



## rad3110 (Nov 3, 2010)

10-4 I know to leave that one alone


----------



## vvvv (Nov 3, 2010)

got mine set on 9-1-9 to accomodate my alterations.........glad theyre adjustable! makes me wonder why if theyre not supposed to be adjusted LOL


----------



## sydsdad (Nov 3, 2010)

it matters on the year of the stove.I have the 09 version of the 55shp10 and my factory settings are 6-4-1 on heat range D hope this helps.Like VVV said you can  call ESW they are the pros and always very helpful..gl RMW


----------



## bd911 (Nov 19, 2010)

sydsdad said:
			
		

> it matters on the year of the stove.I have the 09 version of the 55shp10 and my factory settings are 6-4-1 on heat range D hope this helps.Like VVV said you can  call ESW they are the pros and always very helpful..gl RMW



You mentioned "heat range D". Is this the A, B, C, D that is selected a certain way when powering on the stove? I'm not trying to hijack the thread but do you have more information on the "heat range"?


----------



## MCPO (Nov 20, 2010)

bd911 said:
			
		

> sydsdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heat mode D is the factory recommended setting.  In heat mode C it will burn significantly hotter at the same heat range settings cause the control delivers more pellets into the pot.  Consequently you get a slightly dirtier burn and you have to run the room air (distribution blower) at a faster speed since the resulting hotter stove could cut off on overtemp. 
 I`ve tried the C mode for a while last year and eventually opted to turn it back to D.   After using this new stove and experimenting with the settings for a couple months  I`ve learned that the PDVC (at least mine) responds slowly ( from a cold start in my workshop/garage ) to the upper heat range settings but eventually it breaks into a rip roaring fire and puts out gobs of heat. The stove really needs to burn an hour or more before it gets up to optimum temps of 160 to 210 degree air coming out the front. (settings from #3-#8) room blower at #9  
  All that said, I`m satisfied with it and it`s burn characteristics . It`s reasonably consistant and I know what to expect from each setting.


----------



## MCPO (Nov 20, 2010)

~*~vvv~*~ said:
			
		

> got mine set on 9-1-9 to accomodate my alterations.........glad theyre adjustable! makes me wonder why if theyre not supposed to be adjusted LOL



I agree Pook. The  6-4-1 factory settings might be a good starting point for typical installations but there`s no valid reason why they are so secretive and choose to omit so much pertinent information regarding these settings.  
 The manual should contain a few additional pages explaining these settings in detail , what they do , and how it affects the burn and heat output. I mean it`s not exactly rocket science and I doubt there`s any big trade secrets at stake here.


----------



## neksteve (Nov 15, 2012)

Very informative. I seem to learn something every time i read a post(thread) Just to recap. the 3 buttons on the bottom. #1 does what? #2 does what and last #3 does what? thanks for the help.


----------



## MCPO (Nov 15, 2012)

neksteve said:


> Very informative. I seem to learn something every time i read a post(thread) Just to recap. the 3 buttons on the bottom. #1 does what? #2 does what and last #3 does what? thanks for the help.


 
1st button is LFF (low fuel feed)      2nd is LBA (low burn air)   3rd is AOT )air on temp) keep set on #1.
Actually I think the Englander operating control board is excellent.  I surmise it`s designed to keep manufacturing  costs down  being it fits all (or most) of their stoves  (albeit with different programming) . It can be daunting for the uninitiated (especially the 3 lower buttons) but once you get to understand how they work it becomes apparent that the control is a good one and provides very good adjustments of the fire / burn to accomodate the many different burning characteristics due to installation / situations and pellet qualities.


----------



## neksteve (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks. i print this stuff so i remember but couldnt find this one which button went to what.


----------



## Pete Zahria (Jan 8, 2014)

MCPO said:


> ....The stove really needs to burn an hour or more before it gets up to optimum temps of 160 to 210 degree air coming out the front. (settings from #3-#8) room blower at #9


 
How do you measure that temp, and where do you measure it from?
Mine doesn't feel anywhere near that warm.. maybe 120°
I just held a regular thermometer about 2-3" away in the air stream near the top of the door.

Thanks! Dan


----------

